# Wattles pygmy goat



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We bought a pygmy goat 4 weeks ago. She is now 11 weeks old. We noticed today she has a small lump on each side of her neck behind her wattles. Any advice will be help full thank you








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't see the lump you are talking about. But....:slapfloor: I"m thinking soda isn't the best thing for her! :ROFL: What a pic!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol she loves straws. She don't really drink from it. But she was the wattles on her neck and right under them there's a hard lump 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder if it's what they call a "milk goiter"? If it is, it'll go away on it's own once she's weaned.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We are working on weaning her. She's bottle feed and eats sweet feed and hay really well but she loves her bottle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

